# How do I tell if a word's accusative or nominitive??



## furion

As the thread title says, I'm having trouble telling the difference from accusative and nominative latin words. Please explain how i can tell?

Thanks in advance,
Fury


----------



## Joca

The sailor loves *the girl*.

The sailor does the action of love, the sailor is the subject. The sailor is in the Nominative case. 

The girl receives or suffers the action, the girl is the direct object. The girl is in the Accusative case.

English nouns do not change for the different cases, but mostly they do in Latin. The ending of a Latin noun shows the case it is in a setence.

Nauta amat puellam. The sailor loves the girl.

Puella amat nautam. The girl loves the sailor.

This is a very simplified explanation.

JC


----------



## vachecow

I'm going to add one thing to you simplified (but very good) explanation:

Be caseful with the verb "to be"

The road is long.

Via est longa.  _Both road and long are nominative_


----------



## Anne345

Of course : via est long*a* (feminine)

The accusative singular of all masculines and feminines ends in *-m*; the accusative plural in *-s*. 
Your problem exists only in neuters : nominative and accusative are always alike, and in the plural end in *-a*.


----------



## vachecow

My Latin teacher would have me shot....


----------



## jazyk

Why? Because you misspelled _nominative_?

Jazyk


----------



## vachecow

Sigh.....that too......


----------

